# My Build Thread- NEW PICS END OF PG.2 (New wheels and Seats)



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

After recently completing alot of mods on the car I thought it might be good to complete a build thread to show how the car has changed over the 2 years I've owned it.
So starting at the beginning.

*May 2007*
After a month or so of looking around I narrowed it down to a few cars. I eventually purchased this completely standard 225 with the usual spec.


















Now unlike some people who have come from a modifying car background, although always being interested in cars I knew nor cared nothing for the modifying scene. All this September 2007. 
I was off work for over 5 weeks after having appendicitis. Bored out my head sitting at home I started googling about my car and found the TTFORUM.

After looking at a few pics I realised that a few subtle changes could really improve the car. I needed new tyres anyway so ordered some 18" RS4 reps to replace my oem 17" wheels.










As you can see I needed spacers and it needed lowering so (or so I was told from the forum bods!) so I soon had ordered spacers and bought some eibach springs.

















As you can see I had also managed to pick up a set of Brembo GT callipers. I had them repowdercoated/new seals and new decals. All fitted at APS. A superb mod.


















While having the brakes fitted I had my first remap at APS, an induction kit fitted and a V6 valance. I had done the WAK box before and the modshack gives the same growl, but for longer.









If you haven't had a remap already DO IT!

I then began my led frenzy. Finding lots of places for red leds. These are all wired to fade on with the interior light and come on with the ignition. Some pics here:


































We then had the magnex group buy. Looked amazing when fitted and sounded awesome. In the end it was little too boomy for me, but only on long journeys.


























I'd now been to quite a few meets and had some ideas that I wanted my TT to stand out. I almost bought Yans TT (below), but couldn't sell mine in time.










By a stroke of luck, Rob (elrao) bought the car took the parts he wanted and then sold the rest. 
I spent alot of money that month. FMIC, Blue flame 3" downpipe +sportscats, TIP, Upper Boost hoses, black petrolcap, DEFI gauges and a stage 3 remap. (APS)










That was it for a while. I then needed new tyres and fancied a change and picked these up at a good price.


















Then has DRLs and smoked corners fitted by WAS and finally the latest exterior mods. I've been wanting this since I saw pics of a similar car those first few months after buying the car. Now it's all coming together. 
Full Rieger R-Frame kit, QS black roof and mirrors, custom painted engine bay, tinted rear lights+ windows and 5 brake light mod. 









































More pics to follow after this weekend and my plans for the next few months.

8)

- Thanks to APS, Was, Ultimate Styling for all the work on the car so far and all those who have given support or help along the way.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Lovely lovely motor mate [smiley=sweetheart.gif] do like that ALOT


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

nice little write up! Not sure if it's me but I'm seeing the same picture repeated lots of times??


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Car looks alright, now it might be me, but have you posted the same picture seven times? If not my eye for detail in the change is awful.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

denTTed said:


> Car looks alright, now it might be me, but have you posted the same picture seven times? If not my eye for detail in the change is awful.


lol

sorted now. Photobucket being ***


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Looking really lovely!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good thread Matt , wish i had taken more pics of mine along the way :roll:

Mark


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

looks great mate I do fancy the RS6 wheels over the RS4's.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

it is very nice even with that front end I just can not get used to that yet on the A6 or A8 no problem.
I will say it does make it look aggressive with the extra splitters I give it an A
keep going............


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Didn't realise it had been two years... you have done so so much to car and now it looks the part


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Matt

Your TT's come so far! Cant believe the change!

So whats next? If your done with the bodywork, might be an idea to have it detailed?

Have you considered a retrim?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice mate 8) 
cheers
jon


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I like everything except the lack of a rear spoiler - looks too passive with the rest looking so agressive - if you want to retain the lines maybe add one of these (in phantom black?)


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice thread Matt,

I wish I could do another thread like that but unfortunatley...no TT any longer! (I regret every day selling her) 

Well done matey. You're a great chap with a very nice car!!

Take care buddy!

Regards as always,

Martin


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam RRS said:


> Matt
> 
> Your TT's come so far! Cant believe the change!
> 
> ...


Cheers

Suspension next. Handles horribly at the mo (rolls like one of those range rover things :wink: ) and some other issues. Need the lot looking over and then seeing what NEEDs replacing rather than just start buying antiroll bars/coilies if I dont need to.

ps - you going to Italy?


----------



## markfoyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks great - Amazing what you can do when inspired from others.. i'd like to do more to mine..


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

very nice car you made the right choice leaving the spoiler off makes me wish i could do everything planned right now, bet it feels like a completely new car


----------



## IIIadidasboy (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

virgin post (I'm an A3 guy - so please go easy on me!!).

Firstly, lovely car - I esp like the "new audi" style front as well as the rear exhaust, really sets the car off :wink:

The main reason for coming to the site originally was to ask some of you guys about the Brembo Jr GT kit - I've got one and I'm struggling to fit it 

I see you've got one on, as well as now running RS6 wheels (which I have a fondness for! ) and I was wandering if I could be a bit nosey - are you running any spacers with those?

I'm running with 17" OEM 9-spoke at the mo and whilst the diameter is ok, I'm touching on the inner curve of the spoke. Been told the 6-spoke avus as small as 17" fit over them but I really like the 5-spoke RS6s.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

15mm spacers mate.

Think you might do it with 10mm (maybe :? )


----------



## IIIadidasboy (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info mate - noticed it's in your sig!!! Are you using them to clear the caliper or fill out the arches?
Sorry for the Spanish Iquisition!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

IIIadidasboy said:


> Thanks for the info mate - noticed it's in your sig!!! Are you using them to clear the caliper or fill out the arches?
> Sorry for the Spanish Iquisition!


Originally just to fill the arches, but brakes won't clear without them now I don't think.


----------



## IIIadidasboy (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Hark


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

total respect for all the effort done modeling , modifing and manifesting your magnificent TT. thanks for sharing such great work .
Keep up the good work and N'joy ur ride.......
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Warm Regards.
U.B


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dare I ask how much you've spent so far in the last 2 yrs? 

It really looks the part tho....IMO some can go a little OTT (  ) with their TT's... but yours has been very tastefully modified!!

Really loving it [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Well done Matt its come a long way and looks great.I am just to scared to do a build thread as i may get some idea of what i have spent in total.  Plus the wife may see it :lol:

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice build up thread mate but you know me I like them standard :wink: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

great write up

i've enjoyed reading alot of the topics in preparation i.e. bodykit supplier issue etc.

looks great

has it all been worth it?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just an update on a few things recently.

I've changed the wheels to BBS CH Blacks. 19" 8.5j all round. Lighter than the Rs6 reps and I fancied a change. Different ofsets so now running 8mm front 15mm rear spacers.

Pictures aren't wonderful as took them on the phone, but you get the idea.


































I've also finally fitted the Porsche Boxster/944 seats I had in the garage. It's taken months to get these in as I wanted them to work with the OEM controls. The electric recline was straight forward, as I took a 12v fused feed from the ignition. The heating elements were alot more tricky and involved finding a matched thermister to mimic the one in the TT seats. Many thanks to Dave (Lazerjules) and John H without whom I would have never have got them working.

They are alot more supportive than the TT seats, alot more adjustable and 4kg lighter despite being partly electric.

I'll try to get better pics when the next interior mods are in.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hark said:


> Suspension next. Handles horribly at the mo (rolls like one of those range rover things :wink: ) and some other issues. Need the lot looking over and then seeing what NEEDs replacing rather than just start buying antiroll bars/coilies if I dont need to.


To follow this up.

The car now has KW Variant 2 suspension which sorted the handling, turned out my shocks were very worn. Hopefully going to wind it down a little more over the next couple of weeks. Also replaced battery today.

Next mods will be: 
4 Motion Arb in two weeks times. 
Fit 2 new defi gauges in Mantis Style holder - All ready need some time over Easter to do it. 
Get paintwork redone on roof and bumper repaired (minor knocks) - Booked for August.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one Matt - love the seats!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh dear Matt those seats look terrible :wink:

How are you finding them. I personally think they are so much better at holding you in than OEM.

got to admit after the secrecy I was expecting some obscure wheels but you cant go wrong with CH's


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Looking good still mate


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice one Matt. Seats and wheels looking 8)

I take it you got the CH off that guy then in the end then? I did see they'd eventually sold. How much did you get him down to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

looks sh*t hot mate


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Tim G said:


> Nice one Matt. Seats and wheels looking 8)
> 
> I take it you got the CH off that guy then in the end then? I did see they'd eventually sold. How much did you get him down to?


Yer, I ummed and arred for a while, but pleased with how they look, they really 'tie in' with the rest of the car.

Cost me £750 all in, including two of the tyres that had loads of tread left. Stuck those on the RS6s which I sold for £350. So only £400 to go from reps to pretty mint BBS. The guy was sound as well.

You seen anything you like yet?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hark said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Matt. Seats and wheels looking 8)
> ...


Cool, sounds like you got a good deal in the end, lucky I was too busy to pursue them and barter with him, I'd have prob bought them for that :lol: Been considering some other CH's myself actually :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll add my comment here too :lol:



T3RBO said:


> Very nice Matt... those seats certainly look well worth all the work put in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I actually said to him, "Well Tim told me you would do them for £750."

He told me he hadn't said that, but that if I came that weekend he'd do them for that price.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Do like your car a lot, nice job mate.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt B said:


> How are you finding them. I personally think they are so much better at holding you in than OEM.


Seem much better in the corners, but tbh have had problems with the boost, so haven't really had any chance to use them yet.

Still trying to find the best position. Need to refit the armrest as well for when I'm just cruising along.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Have to say Matt the CH is the best wheel for the TT by a country mile


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Car's looking really good Matt 8) 8) 8)

loving the black wheels 

Mark


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hark said:


> I actually said to him, "Well Tim told me you would do them for £750."
> 
> He told me he hadn't said that, but that if I came that weekend he'd do them for that price.


Cheeky Git :lol: So you got two tyres on them for free?


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Car looks great! Once that modding bug kicks in then it's no turning back! Quick silly question, that amazing roof is painted yeah?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Matt, I always enjoy reading build threads and will try and get round to doing one myself someday 

Having seen this car in the flesh with and without the rear spoiler, I think it really finishes it off visually and was a wise move on your part.

The wheels and seats look fantastic and fairplay for putting all the effort to get the seats working, knowing me I would have not bothered with the heating side of things 

p.s you are a wheel whore 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> p.s you are a wheel whore
> 
> Charlie


 :lol:

And response to the comment above the roof is painted phantom black.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Now Nic has joined up and seen you sig pic she is demanding some financial reparations having taken the pic, she agreed that she would be happy if you just send over all your TT bits and she will call it even :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Now Nic has joined up and seen you sig pic she is demanding some financial reparations having taken the pic, she agreed that she would be happy if you just send over all your TT bits and she will call it even :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


I have an old battery I removed the weekend, that be ok?

As long as you cover the postage?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Now Nic has joined up and seen you sig pic she is demanding some financial reparations having taken the pic, she agreed that she would be happy if you just send over all your TT bits and she will call it even :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you got those seats going Matt


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looking good buddy liking the new additions. 8)

DAZ


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Now Nic has joined up and seen you sig pic she is demanding some financial reparations having taken the pic, she agreed that she would be happy if you just send over all your TT bits and she will call it even :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


WAIT A MINUTE CHARLIE !!!!!!! :? :?

Although nic took the pic it was infact MY CAMERA she took it with so i should get any royalties :!: :!: Or at least a share :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

only joking, but i think matt should buy me & nic a little something :wink:


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Just read the whole thread Matt,

Cars looking really good, really liking the BBS wheels and the seats, I've just bought the wings off Rob (elroa) and managed to fit them this week, got a few more mods in mind then off the the body shop and then i can get some descent pics up.

Mike


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

mikecrossuk said:


> Just read the whole thread Matt,
> 
> Cars looking really good, really liking the BBS wheels and the seats, I've just bought the wings off Rob (elroa) and managed to fit them this week, got a few more mods in mind then off the the body shop and then i can get some descent pics up.
> 
> Mike


Thanks mate
Are they the osir vented ones?

Did you ever sort your bumper out?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ran half the cables today for the new gauges. I've also built a very primitive, but hopefully effective gauge pod mount to fit instead if the ashtray. Made of wood and metal brackets and held together by no more nails. lol

Sometimes simple is most effective. lol

Drying now.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Ran half the cables today for the new gauges. I've also built a very primitive, but hopefully effective gauge pod mount to fit instead if the ashtray. Made of wood and metal brackets and held together by no more nails. lol
> 
> Sometimes simple is most effective. lol
> 
> Drying now.


 [smiley=stop.gif] :roll: I've got to see this :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't wanna speak too soon, but think it could be quite suprisingly good.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Don't wanna speak too soon, but think it could be quite suprisingly good.


I'm shore it will be mate just takeing the pish. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Ran half the cables today for the new gauges. I've also built a very primitive, but hopefully effective gauge pod mount to fit instead if the ashtray. Made of wood and metal brackets and held together by no more nails. lol
> ...


Is it in wallnut?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

John-H said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Sorry to disappoint you, but I'm spraying black John. Trial fitted and all fits perfectly. lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hark said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Is it in wallnut?
> ...


 :lol: Nice one Matt - much more sensible :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Gauges all in and mounted, just finishing up a couple of extra lighting mods and then the last few bits of tidying up then I'll get some pictures up hopefully.

Also had tracker serviced and new battery fitted this morning.


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Love the amount of different mods on the car  
Any Updates?
Is your filler cap painted or powdercoated ?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you like it. Not really anything new at the mo mate, just been driving it. Bought a tax disk holder but still haven't fitted it lol

Filler cap was sprayed phantom black. (paint)


----------



## vdudu (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks great - Amazing !!!!!!

One of the most beautiful TT ......!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

As the car has now been sold I just thought I would finish this thread off with the some pictures of the car in it's prime. This way I can show how it all finished before I moved on.

These were taken during the May trip to Italy. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


































































Now on to the next project... :twisted:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hark,

quick question-- did you paint all the engine plastic or go after market?

cheers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sanded and then painted by the bodyshop. Think they laquered them also.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks mutts nuts. 

cheers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

whatt happened to that car ?? :?


----------

